

Your Product Needs to be 10x Better than the Competition to Win - jbhelms
http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/2011/03/11/your-product-needs-to-be-10x-better-than-the-competition-to-win-heres-why/

======
eengstrom
Because in reality it is only a three...

------
mikeytom
or it could be 5x better and have superior marketing ; )

------
eradke
Awesome,thank you.

------
Farhans
or its good idea

~~~
mikeytom
plenty of good ideas get left in the dust of buzz and marketing of competitors

------
newchimedes
It's a great interview. I really liked his thoughts on monetization. It's
common sense of course, but it's a refreshing reminder on how we should
approach business models.

QUOTE: You need to have a fundamental proposition that the people who are
paying are dying to pay. You can't coax people to pay for something they don't
want to pay for.

